# River-folk scene help!



## Joann Meissner (Jan 28, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if there is a river-folk scene in any of the movies that shows smegel at a picnic/ party? This would obviously be before he killed Degel. I don't recall one even in the extended version. My stupid brother keeps saying that it was at the begining of Return of the king. I keep telling him no there wasn't it opened with him fishing. He says yes there was it's just not on your DVD. He's crazy, I think he missing up Bilbo's party from the fellowship. 

Any help on this arguement would be great.


----------



## RangerStryder (Jan 29, 2012)

There's no such thing, he's just messing with you.




.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the beginning of ROTK with Smeagol and Deagol:

[video=youtube;wxN2Mewamj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxN2Mewamj0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------

